# The Toro Company to Present at Sidoti & Company Forum



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Press Release Source: The Toro Company 


The Toro Company to Present at Sidoti & Company Forum
Wednesday September 8, 2:21 pm ET 


BLOOMINGTON, Minn., Sept. 8 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- The Toro Company (NYSE: TTC - News) announced today that it will present at the Sidoti & Company Emerging Growth Institutional Investor Forum at the Ritz-Carlton Hotel in San Francisco, California, on Tuesday, September 14, 2004, at 3:15 p.m. PDT. Mr. Steve Wolfe, Vice President-Finance, Treasurer and Chief Financial Officer, will provide a brief review of the company's past performance as well as future growth initiatives.

Mr. Ken Melrose, Chairman and CEO, will be available for meetings at the Forum on Monday, September 13. Investors who would like additional information are invited to contact Tom Larson, Toro's Assistant Treasurer, at 952-887-8449.

About Toro

For the past 90 years, The Toro Company has shaped the industry by pioneering innovative products and services that help our customers maintain beautiful and functional outdoor environments. Our six brands (Toro®, Exmark®, Lawn-Boy®, Irritrol®, Lawn Genie®, and Pope®) are trusted by professionals and homeowners all over the world to provide precision maintenance equipment and high technology irrigation systems that satisfy even the most demanding perfectionists.

With $1.5 billion in sales and more than 5,000 employees, The Toro Company is a leading worldwide provider of outdoor maintenance and beautification products for home, recreation and commercial landscapes. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: The Toro Company


----------

